# Attacked at Yelverton 3



## empjc01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi
Just to warn you guys that's whilst staying at Yelverton 3 just north of Plymouth last Friday night the van, a VW Crafter conversion was attacked. 
We had been cycling all afternoon along Drakes Trail and then visited the local pub for a drink and meal. We retired to the MH at about 10pm and hit the sack. At 12.10am large bangs started on the outside of the vehicle. This obviously woke us up and carried on for a couple of minutes. When all went quiet I looked out of the window but saw nothing in the darkness but something running down my windscreen. I then started getting dressed to investigate when more objects were thrown. I heard a car driving off and looked out of the window again to see a Vauxhall Corsa heading off into the distance.  
I went outside to check for damage and found we had been hit on 3 sides with eggs, oranges, tomatoes and 3 containers of hair jell. Lookerly for us it started raining heavily straight after the incident and washed most of the remains off. Day light revealed no actual damage to our van, I only had to clean it up a bit.  My wife was a bit shaken by this attack and I think we will be either using CLs in the future or staying right off the beaten track.
Take care Pete.


----------



## Sand55 (Jan 5, 2015)

How awful for you both.
To think someone has taken the trouble to drive close by, with provisions to do just that.
I am glad for you that there wasn't any serious damage, but the shock must have been enough in itself.
Some people are rather stupid, and uncaring.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2015)

I notice that there are a couple of sites nearby. Can't help but think that these yobs were put up to it by the owners, but difficult to prove.

Did you report it to the police?


----------



## donnk (Jan 5, 2015)

look at getting cctv on all sides so these scroates can be caught.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 5, 2015)

we had one such incident when we were parked up near ogmore by sea when we had our van .  a couple of cars pulled up and the  nutters inside decided it would be fun to throw eggs and tomato sauce at our van .  stupid thing is they left there lights on and i got the reg number of one of the cars . a few days later i came across this car a little Citroen hatch parked up in a car park . at ogmore by sea . nobody about so a nice long screwdriver was poked a couple of times through the grill of the car  and into the rad . little note under the wiper saying , the eggs and tomato sauce the other night ,you forgot the bacon . have a nice day .


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Scary but no harm done think that's how I would view it and I would have moved, and a call to the police so they can keep an eye with log number. 
Revenge is not good


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 5, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> Revenge is not good



But very sweet!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 5, 2015)

*Over the Top*



mandrake said:


> we had one such incident when we were parked up near ogmore by sea when we had our van .  a couple of cars pulled up and the  nutters inside decided it would be fun to throw eggs and tomato sauce at our van .  stupid thing is they left there lights on and i got the reg number of one of the cars . a few days later i came across this car a little Citroen hatch parked up in a car park . at ogmore by sea . nobody about so a nice long screwdriver was poked a couple of times through the grill of the car  and into the rad . little note under the wiper saying , the eggs and tomato sauce the other night ,you forgot the bacon . have a nice day .



Interesting !!.
You implicitly condemn minor damage to your vehicle but then you inflict more seious damage on theirs.

Whilst I understand your wish for "revenge" this is to me unacceptable retaliation..
You have behaved far worse than "Them" !


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Jan 5, 2015)

mandrake said:


> we had one such incident when we were parked up near ogmore by sea when we had our van .  a couple of cars pulled up and the  nutters inside decided it would be fun to throw eggs and tomato sauce at our van .  stupid thing is they left there lights on and i got the reg number of one of the cars . a few days later i came across this car a little Citroen hatch parked up in a car park . at ogmore by sea . nobody about so a nice long screwdriver was poked a couple of times through the grill of the car  and into the rad . little note under the wiper saying , the eggs and tomato sauce the other night ,you forgot the bacon . have a nice day .


The ironic thing is, had they not thrown the eggs at your van they could have cracked one into their rad to stop the leak. :lol-053:


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 5, 2015)

*Scary...but*



empjc01 said:


> Hi
> Just to warn you guys that's whilst staying at Yelverton 3 just north of Plymouth last Friday night the van, a VW Crafter conversion was attacked.
> We had been cycling all afternoon along Drakes Trail and then visited the local pub for a drink and meal. We retired to the MH at about 10pm and hit the sack. At 12.10am large bangs started on the outside of the vehicle. This obviously woke us up and carried on for a couple of minutes. When all went quiet I looked out of the window but saw nothing in the darkness but something running down my windscreen. I then started getting dressed to investigate when more objects were thrown. I heard a car driving off and looked out of the window again to see a Vauxhall Corsa heading off into the distance.
> I went outside to check for damage and found we had been hit on 3 sides with eggs, oranges, tomatoes and 3 containers of hair jell. Lookerly for us it started raining heavily straight after the incident and washed most of the remains off. Day light revealed no actual damage to our van, I only had to clean it up a bit.  My wife was a bit shaken by this attack and I think we will be either using CLs in the future or staying right off the beaten track.
> Take care Pete.



We spent 11 weeks wild camping mainly in Scotland sometimes a bit of noise but really no issues
As I say Scary but dont let it put you off


----------



## izwozral (Jan 5, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Interesting !!.
> You implicitly condemn minor damage to your vehicle but then you inflict more seious damage on theirs.
> 
> Whilst I understand your wish for "revenge" this is to me unacceptable retaliation..
> You have behaved far worse than "Them" !



I am with Mandrake on this. If he had egged & sauced their car I very much doubt it would have taught them a lesson, however, doing what he did may just make them think twice in future. With some brain dead yobs a hard lesson is all they understand, they tend to laugh in the face of authority when they perceive them to be a soft touch.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 5, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> Scary but no harm done think that's how I would view it and I would have moved, and a call to the police so they can keep an eye with log number.
> Revenge is not good



revenge is a dish best eaten cold . 

police have enough on solving crimes than keeping there eyes on parked up camper vans i am afraid . the advice you would receive off many police would be . dont park there again ,sad but true .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 5, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Interesting !!.
> You implicitly condemn minor damage to your vehicle but then you inflict more seious damage on theirs.
> 
> Whilst I understand your wish for "revenge" this is to me unacceptable retaliation..
> You have behaved far worse than "Them" !



no damage done to our van ,but it will have shown the dip sticks that instigated the attack on my property that sometimes they do things that will cause them grief . mabey they would have thought twice about doing the same to someone else again . 

i never wished to exact revenge on them but they brought it on themselves  i feel no shame at all . its a good job i hadent come across the driver at the time .


----------



## Longboard (Jan 5, 2015)

*Celebrity chef attack?*

Hang on, eggs, fruit - and hair gel?
Sounds like the work of Heston Blumenthal to me.


----------



## portiapug (Jan 5, 2015)

Being 'egged' does damage to vehicles. It might not be apparent on a white motorhome but it showed up on a black metallic car I had.

I got the car number and phoned the Police. The driver just got a warning for one of his passengers chucking eggs.

He got done for no Insurance and a defective tyre. As he had only been driving for a couple of months, he was looking at a ban. :lol-049:


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 5, 2015)

*Retaliation simply breeds more agression*

Should the miscreants who suffered Mandrake's retaliation realise that he damaged their vehicle..
They are likely to wish to get even.
Worse still they might now regard it as a legitimate "game" to actively seek out motorhomes and inflict more serious damage on as many as possible !


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 5, 2015)

izwozral said:


> I am with Mandrake on this. If he had egged & sauced their car I very much doubt it would have taught them a lesson, however, doing what he did may just make them think twice in future. With some brain dead yobs a hard lesson is all they understand, they tend to laugh in the face of authority when they perceive them to be a soft touch.



I think we can call it escalation. I just feel sorry for the next wild camper who parks near this spot!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> Scary but no harm done think that's how I would view it and I would have moved, and a call to the police so they can keep an eye with log number.
> Revenge is not good



No, it's sweet and best served ice cold


----------



## izwozral (Jan 5, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Should the miscreants who suffered Mandrake's retaliation realise that he damaged their vehicle..
> They are likely to wish to get even.
> Worse still they might now regard it as a legitimate "game" to actively seek out motorhomes and inflict more serious damage on as many as possible !



So we just sit back & do nothing, let the yobs run riot do we? It would be more of a game to these brainless idiots if they got away with it, they would be running away laughing every time.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 5, 2015)

*Dont have a solution BUT*



izwozral said:


> So we just sit back & do nothing, let the yobs run riot do we? It would be more of a game to these brainless idiots if they got away with it, they would be running away laughing every time.



Mandrake has got way with damaging their vehicle !


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 5, 2015)

An eye for an eye and the whole world goes blind.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 5, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Mandrake has got way with damaging their vehicle !



Bit like if someone punched him, he punched them back, it doesn't matter whether he punched back immediately or 5 minutes later or 5 days later in my book. They got what they deserved.  Are you advocating turn the other cheek [no pun intended] & let them get away with it? 

I can't be doing with wishy washy tactics when dealing with yobs, in my book they are yobs because they have been allowed to be.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 5, 2015)

Peter Pan said:


> An eye for an eye and the whole world goes blind.



Let the yobs win & anarchy rules.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 5, 2015)

mandrake said:


> we had one such incident when we were parked up near ogmore by sea when we had our van .  a couple of cars pulled up and the  nutters inside decided it would be fun to throw eggs and tomato sauce at our van .  stupid thing is they left there lights on and i got the reg number of one of the cars . a few days later i came across this car a little Citroen hatch parked up in a car park . at ogmore by sea . nobody about so a nice long screwdriver was poked a couple of times through the grill of the car  and into the rad . little note under the wiper saying , the eggs and tomato sauce the other night ,you forgot the bacon . have a nice day .



might have been a mother or fathers car to which they new nothing about the ofsprings night time behavour,you if cought could have been dun for criminal damages ,i know i have been there.


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 5, 2015)

A lot of what has been advocated on this thread would put some in prison rather than the yobs who chucked a few eggs and tomatoes. I would suggest if some of our members would have had their finger on the Red Button we would not be be here to have this conversation.
:lol-049:


----------



## Harmergeddon (Jan 5, 2015)

Sparks said:


> Quite right.
> But what if it wasn't the yobs car that was then damaged? What if it was his mates who knew nothing about it? Or his mother's car who was totally innocent of the whole thing?
> 
> What if it was your car, stolen/recovered from a few days ago and on top of having it stolen someone comes along and damages it the day you get it back?
> ...



What if the yobs in question were committing a burglary when mandrake punctured the radiator and the consequently overheating car broke down allowing the police to catch them in the act with the stolen goods??

My point being? You can just keep throwing what iffs into the debate here as there can be just as many positive ones as negative.

Feel sorry for you guys though that had your mh egged though as it must have been un settling.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 5, 2015)

izwozral said:


> in my book they are yobs because they have been allowed to be.



Quite so :bow:


----------



## izwozral (Jan 5, 2015)

Sparks said:


> Quite right.
> But what if it wasn't the yobs car that was then damaged? What if it was his mates who knew nothing about it? Or his mother's car who was totally innocent of the whole thing?
> 
> What if it was your car, stolen/recovered from a few days ago and on top of having it stolen someone comes along and damages it the day you get it back?
> ...



It might have been the purple princess in a pink wedding dress car or any of the aforementioned. Who knows? 

If it was his mothers or mates car I would make the toe rag pay for any damage because he was responsible for the car whilst in his care, irrespective of the circumstances. If the car was stolen then the likely hood it would be damaged anyway & assume a leaking rad was just part of it.

None of us will know all the circumstances in this case but I still back Mandrake on this one & would likely do the same.

We ain't going to agree on this one guys. I am happy where I stand on this sort of thing & I respect your views even if I don't agree with you.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 5, 2015)

peter pan said:


> a lot of what has been advocated on this thread would put some in prison rather than the yobs who chucked a few eggs and tomatoes. I would suggest if some of our members would have had their finger on the red button we would not be be here to have this conversation.
> :lol-049:



*boom
*


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 5, 2015)

mandrake said:


> we had one such incident when we were parked up near ogmore by sea when we had our van .  a couple of cars pulled up and the  nutters inside decided it would be fun to throw eggs and tomato sauce at our van .  stupid thing is they left there lights on and i got the reg number of one of the cars . a few days later i came across this car a little Citroen hatch parked up in a car park . at ogmore by sea . nobody about so a nice long screwdriver was poked a couple of times through the grill of the car  and into the rad . little note under the wiper saying , the eggs and tomato sauce the other night ,you forgot the bacon . have a nice day .



What beggars belief is not whether or not this actually happened, but that mandrake stated he caused criminal damage to the Citroen, thus leaving himself open to prosecution and a criminal record.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 5, 2015)

not loosing any sleep over the incident . as i doubt the lad that had a go at our van some years ago is going to complain .


----------



## rockape (Jan 5, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Interesting !!.
> You implicitly condemn minor damage to your vehicle but then you inflict more seious damage on theirs.
> 
> Whilst I understand your wish for "revenge" this is to me unacceptable retaliation..
> You have behaved far worse than "Them" !


Sorry ,but I would have done the same, petty yes , but bollocks to it .


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 5, 2015)

mandrake said:


> we had one such incident when we were parked up near ogmore by sea when we had our van .  a couple of cars pulled up and the  nutters inside decided it would be fun to throw eggs and tomato sauce at our van .  stupid thing is they left there lights on and i got the reg number of one of the cars . a few days later i came across this car a little Citroen hatch parked up in a car park . at ogmore by sea . nobody about so a nice long screwdriver was poked a couple of times through the grill of the car  and into the rad . little note under the wiper saying , the eggs and tomato sauce the other night ,you forgot the bacon . have a nice day .



Totally out of order imho. Why didn't you contact the police ? 
This is what went on in the dark ages, I would like to think society in general has progressed somewhat in the intervening years.
Two wrongs don't make a right and a person is no better than the culprit if they resort to these criminal thug like activities.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 5, 2015)

mandrake said:


> we had one such incident when we were parked up near ogmore by sea when we had our van .  a couple of cars pulled up and the  nutters inside decided it would be fun to throw eggs and tomato sauce at our van .  stupid thing is they left there lights on and i got the reg number of one of the cars . a few days later i came across this car a little Citroen hatch parked up in a car park . at ogmore by sea . nobody about so a nice long screwdriver was poked a couple of times through the grill of the car  and into the rad . little note under the wiper saying , the eggs and tomato sauce the other night ,you forgot the bacon . have a nice day .



You should have done the tyres as well. :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 5, 2015)

Did you report this Thu o the local.Police !  You ought to just to.let them be aware of things like this happening.  
It could save this or worse happening again to.other motor caravans.

A sign of the time we live in we need more Mandrakes.

Alf




empjc01 said:


> Hi
> Just to warn you guys that's whilst staying at Yelverton 3 just north of Plymouth last Friday night the van, a VW Crafter conversion was attacked.
> We had been cycling all afternoon along Drakes Trail and then visited the local pub for a drink and meal. We retired to the MH at about 10pm and hit the sack. At 12.10am large bangs started on the outside of the vehicle. This obviously woke us up and carried on for a couple of minutes. When all went quiet I looked out of the window but saw nothing in the darkness but something running down my windscreen. I then started getting dressed to investigate when more objects were thrown. I heard a car driving off and looked out of the window again to see a Vauxhall Corsa heading off into the distance.
> I went outside to check for damage and found we had been hit on 3 sides with eggs, oranges, tomatoes and 3 containers of hair jell. Lookerly for us it started raining heavily straight after the incident and washed most of the remains off. Day light revealed no actual damage to our van, I only had to clean it up a bit.  My wife was a bit shaken by this attack and I think we will be either using CLs in the future or staying right off the beaten track.
> Take care Pete.


----------



## rockape (Jan 5, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Totally out of order imho. Why didn't you contact the police ?
> This is what went on in the dark ages, I would like to think society in general has progressed somewhat in the intervening years.
> Two wrongs don't make a right and a person is no better than the culprit if they resort to these criminal thug like activities.


 If i remember correctly, there was an attempt to nick your EHU, how did you feel.  Take no prisoners.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm with mandrake ,any one tries to mess with me or mine takes their chances it's up to them if they wish to proceed, one person said an eye for an eye leaves everyone blind ,well I say those who live by the sword should expect to die by the sword.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 5, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Totally out of order imho. Why didn't you contact the police ?
> This is what went on in the dark ages, I would like to think society in general has progressed somewhat in the intervening years.
> Two wrongs don't make a right and a person is no better than the culprit if they resort to these criminal thug like activities.



But how much do you take before you stand up and protect what is yours. You just know these days nothing would happen to them even if you called the police and they did their duty and the cps did theirs . What do you honestly think would happen to someone who egged your van.


----------



## rockape (Jan 5, 2015)

FULL TIMER said:


> I'm with mandrake ,any one tries to mess with me or mine takes their chances it's up to them if they wish to proceed, one person said an eye for an eye leaves everyone blind ,well I say those who live by the sword should expect to die by the sword.


FECK ME,,,,,, hes got a sword,makes my Gat look tame.:lol-049:


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 5, 2015)

Surely that's in case you end up in a river and need to break a window to escape.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 5, 2015)

Fazerloz said:


> But how much do you take before you stand up and protect what is yours. You just know these days nothing would happen to them even if you called the police and they did their duty and the cps did theirs . What do you honestly think would happen to someone who egged your van.



Still doesn't give you the right to take the law into your hands regardless of your perception of the police. You are no better than the perpetrator of the initial act. 
Scares me where this eye for an eye attitude will end up, someone assaulted or worse killed. I won't be party to it that's for sure.


----------



## rockape (Jan 5, 2015)

Thirty years ago, my son was collecting for the Boys Brigade and was assaulted by an older lowlife, I knew who he was and knew that his old man didn't give a shxt. . So I found him with some of his mates pixxing around in a DIY carpark.  I went up to him and said ,in a quiet voice " Can I have a word"?  We worked to the other side of the carpark and I said to him " Your Old man cant deal with you or will not, but if you mess with my son again I will wipe you floor with you" Problem solved. No further trouble.  Fight fire with fire.


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 5, 2015)

Only way to deal with these swivel eyed loons is to tie 'em up, drive 'em to the nearest forestry and bury them alive with a jostick sticking out of their arses....... :drive:


----------



## rockape (Jan 5, 2015)

merc the berc said:


> Only way to deal with these swivel eyed loons is to tie 'em up, drive 'em to the nearest forestry and bury them alive with a jostick sticking out of their arses....... :drive:


 As Bricktop said , DO you know what Nemesis means?


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 5, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Still doesn't give you the right to take the law into your hands regardless of your perception of the police. You are no better than the perpetrator of the initial act.
> Scares me where this eye for an eye attitude will end up, someone assaulted or worse killed. I won't be party to it that's for sure.



I am not saying the police are failing, they are more frustrated than most. Its the CPS and courts were it all fails.


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 5, 2015)

rockape said:


> As Bricktop said , DO you know what Nemesis means?



Nope. But i know what Nag Champa means....


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Someone attacks my MH like that they better pray I don't get them, ps the screwdriver through the radiator was sweet lol


----------



## gaz2387 (Jan 5, 2015)

*sad state of affairs*

This whole thread upsets me

It sucks what happened, it sucks that the official route probably wouldn't yield results, it sucks that people feel the need to retaliate in such a way, and it sucks I can't offer a better solution.

Sorry to hear of the op's incident, this is my major 'issue' with wilding, is the other people... 

Theres obviously the bigger argument as to why these kids did what they did, nature vs nurture and the rest....

The sooner I can own my own little island the better I feel


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 5, 2015)

well my post seems to have put the proverbial pussy amongst the dickybirds . unfortunately i was brought up at a time and lived in places  where and when respect ruled . and if you disrespected anybody whatever they had or dident have then you suffered the consequences . maybe if more of us stood up to the knob heads that seem to rule the roost nowadays ,then things would be better . i am afraid the police do a decent job under many restraints put upon them by today's do gooders . i can remember a day when well no point in going any further really is there with some  . nuff to say if somebody wants to destroy my property and i get a chance to give pay back then i will and i do irrespective of the outcome ,its called inner satisfaction .


----------



## n brown (Jan 5, 2015)

this kind of thing has always happened. i don't think i would have stabbed the rad,but i might have hung about to see the guy who owned the car and maybe had a word and possibly find out what sparked it.
there's ways and ways of dealing with things-when we first moved into a village in Portugal,my wife and daughter were flashed by some bloke- gave them a bit of a fright,so i popped in the local bar and mentioned it, as it was probably a local guy. the bar owner agreed it was a bad thing,and asked if i was going to the cops. i replied that we didn't like authority much,but we'd be looking out for him,and if we caught him,we'd break his legs. 
never happened again,and the locals became very friendly to us ! i reckon he got the word.

i should add to the OP. you were a random target,and what happened is extremely rare and it isn't personal. shrug it off-it's not worth worrying about !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 5, 2015)

Fazerloz said:


> I am not saying the police are failing, they are more frustrated than most. Its the CPS and courts were it all fails.



Don't worry, it was all failing when I was doing my bit. I've never believed in summary justice per se., but I was working at Wembley nick when a report came in of a 16 yr old who had mugged a 90 yr old lady and she had broken her collarbone in the process. He was quickly apprehended as most of the shift went after him, and he was brought into the station shouting and screaming. I was quietly working in the radio room when I heard this mouthy, unrepentant kid - he wasn't white-  giving my colleagues a hard time. The next thing I heard was a sound akin to a large side of beef being slung against a brick wall with a great deal of force. Then everything went quiet, and we all just carried on working as we hadn't noticed anything amiss...
John


----------



## alcam (Jan 5, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> Don't worry, it was all failing when I was doing my bit. I've never believed in summary justice per se., but I was working at Wembley nick when a report came in of a 16 yr old who had mugged a 90 yr old lady and she had broken her collarbone in the process. He was quickly apprehended as most of the shift went after him, and he was brought into the station shouting and screaming. I was quietly working in the radio room when I heard this mouthy, unrepentant kid - he wasn't white-  giving my colleagues a hard time. The next thing I heard was a sound akin to a large side of beef being slung against a brick wall with a great deal of force. Then everything went quiet, and we all just carried on working as we hadn't noticed anything amiss...
> John


Of course the police have never arrested the wrong person ! 'he wasn't white' ? Go on explain why you brought that up


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 5, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> Don't worry, it was all failing when I was doing my bit. I've never believed in summary justice per se., but I was working at Wembley nick when a report came in of a 16 yr old who had mugged a 90 yr old lady and she had broken her collarbone in the process. He was quickly apprehended as most of the shift went after him, and he was brought into the station shouting and screaming. I was quietly working in the radio room when I heard this mouthy, unrepentant kid - he wasn't white-  giving my colleagues a hard time. The next thing I heard was a sound akin to a large side of beef being slung against a brick wall with a great deal of force. Then everything went quiet, and we all just carried on working as we hadn't noticed anything amiss...
> John



Tut Tut ! POLICE BRUTALITY. and brings race into it. I shake my head in despair. :beer:


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 5, 2015)

Fazerloz said:


> Tut Tut ! POLICE BRUTALITY. and brings race into it. I shake my head in despair. :beer:



All in a days work for dem Babylon Pigs......:hammer:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 5, 2015)

alcam said:


> Of course the police have never arrested the wrong person ! 'he wasn't white' ? Go on explain why you brought that up



I merely stated the facts of the case: I could have said that they brought this black kid in, which was true, but you introduced the racist card, which explains a lot about you!
John


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 5, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Totally out of order imho. Why didn't you contact the police ?
> .



Not saying he's right or wrong to do what he did, but call the police? you are joking aren't you? when we had some scroat rip the bumper off our car in a car park we called the police and gave them the registration number that a witness had got, only to be told it wasn't worth us doing anything about it as he was already a 'nasty piece of work', known to the police and it was probably not in our best interests to proceed! Police=waste of time.


----------



## gaz2387 (Jan 5, 2015)

mandrake said:


> irrespective of the outcome  .



Guess that says it all really.

Don't get me wrong, i don't agree that people should get away with these things, and as i said earlier i dont think i have a solution.....but really??:rolleyes2:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 5, 2015)

yorkieowl said:


> Not saying he's right or wrong to do what he did, but call the police? you are joking aren't you? when we had some scroat rip the bumper off our car in a car park we called the police and gave them the registration number that a witness had got, only to be told it wasn't worth us doing anything about it as he was already a 'nasty piece of work', known to the police and it was probably not in our best interests to proceed! Police=waste of time.



No I'm not joking. I would have took it all the way until I got confirmation action had been taken against the accused.


----------



## eddyt (Jan 5, 2015)

mandrake said:


> well my post seems to have put the proverbial pussy amongst the dickybirds . unfortunately i was brought up at a time and lived in places  where and when respect ruled . and if you disrespected anybody whatever they had or dident have then you suffered the consequences . maybe if more of us stood up to the knob heads that seem to rule the roost nowadays ,then things would be better . i am afraid the police do a decent job under many restraints put upon them by today's do gooders . i can remember a day when well no point in going any further really is there with some  . nuff to say if somebody wants to destroy my property and i get a chance to give pay back then i will and i do irrespective of the outcome ,its called inner satisfaction .


i would not have left the note so they would not know about the water leak
then drive the car overheat it and cook the cylinder head


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 5, 2015)

runnach said:


> Some of my old diving muckers were old school police, these were guys whom most started life on a building site, one I worked with and was initially a fabricator/welder. Educated at the University of Life. Where many of our current officers are university graduates, with a degree no use to man nor beast, so, what do they do, join the police. They have no idea on how to deal with our current feral scum, who normally run in packs, David Attenborough (spelling) has mileage here.
> 
> Current police force, along with councils and, NHS, are absolutely useless, and guess what, we pay for an absolutely sheite service. As my old police muckers would say, "thank fook we're out". They would be sacked for having the balls to speak out if in current system.



Somewhat rather harsh Stating the majority of public service workers are absolutely rubbish, I see you didn't include education in your list, I wonder why ?
I know many who do a fantastic job, my late wife was one of them in the NHS. I must add she was always skating on thin ice because of speaking her mind on occasions !
I reckon you must have a grievance against someone or something to have such a negative opinion of the public sector.


----------



## Captain Biggles (Jan 6, 2015)

*It's not Cricket!......*



merc the berc said:


> Only way to deal with these swivel eyed loons is to tie 'em up, drive 'em to the nearest forestry and bury them alive with a jostick sticking out of their arses....... :drive:



Doesn't sound like cricket to me Old Chap.....

     Captain Biggles     lane:


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 6, 2015)

> he wasn't white- giving my colleagues a hard time. The next thing I heard was a sound akin to a large side of beef being slung against a brick wall with a great deal of force.



Not white eh. So that made it OK then.

What is disgusting is that 4 members were stupid enough to "like" the post.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 6, 2015)

Well this has turned out to be an interesting thread, I am not sure that I would retaliate on the original post  as things do escalate and it was eggs and fruit, but on the other hand I can also understand mandrakes stance and the warm glow of satisfaction when something goes your way or getting your own back, I am in the walk away camp as they are just delinquents having what they think is fun they will grow up one day and then the next generation will do it to them. Simplyloco the colour of the kids skin had absolutely no bearing on your story so perhaps you should have left that bit out as it only compounds what most of us already think that some of the police are racist.


----------



## argoose (Jan 6, 2015)

I think in Madrake's case I would have waited until the car owner returned and given them a chance to pay for cleaning my motorhome, if it was a borrowed car, they might be interested to know how it's being used.if I was told to "jog on" , not a problem. It's obvious the car is fairly local and would be back to the same car park again. A few dead juicy lug worm into cabin air vent , no criminal damage, but the smell is horrendous.
Plus you've got a face to go with the incident.


----------



## sam3317 (Jan 6, 2015)

Listen to the words. 
[video=youtube;PkvWOAJeZmM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkvWOAJeZmM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 6, 2015)

argoose said:


> I think in Madrake's case I would have waited until the car owner returned and given them a chance to pay for cleaning my motorhome, if it was a borrowed car, they might be interested to know how it's being used.if I was told to "jog on" , not a problem. It's obvious the car is fairly local and would be back to the same car park again. A few dead juicy lug worm into cabin air vent , no criminal damage, but the smell is horrendous.
> Plus you've got a face to go with the incident.



i could quite easily have written the car off with a handful of the old standby crickets though the cabin air vents   get them chirruping away . but dident .


----------



## izwozral (Jan 6, 2015)

sam3317 said:


> Listen to the words.
> [video=youtube;PkvWOAJeZmM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkvWOAJeZmM[/video]



Sorry Sam, I couldn't understand a bloody word of that. I guess that is what is termed as rap? My definition of rap is:

*R*etards
*A*ttempting
*P*oetry

Now give me something melodic like Judas Priest & I will be tapping my foot.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Jan 6, 2015)

The Police have more to do than to worry about actual criminal damage, don't forget they have to immediately investigate people who post comments on twitter that could possibly 'offend' someone this is apparently a much better use of police time.


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Jan 6, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Interesting !!.
> You implicitly condemn minor damage to your vehicle but then you inflict more seious damage on theirs.
> 
> Whilst I understand your wish for "revenge" this is to me unacceptable retaliation..
> You have behaved far worse than "Them" !



You should note. One without the other and it would not have happened! A balanced response was needed and they got it.


----------



## sam3317 (Jan 6, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Sorry Sam, I couldn't understand a bloody word of that. I guess that is what is termed as rap? My definition of rap is:
> 
> *R*etards
> *A*ttempting
> ...



Wow some people on this site just love to attack, don't they? I personally don't like Judas Priest or that kind of music. I wouldn't go to the trouble of making up an offensive acrostic about my opinion though.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 6, 2015)

Whoa Sam. I ain't attacking nobody, it was meant to be humorous.

If you find the acrostic offensive, I will delete the word poetry.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 6, 2015)

I find it disappointing, though not surprising, to be vilified by the PC Brigade for telling a true story from nearly 40 years ago. My tale was about summary justice, in keeping with the thread, and the guilty party would have been treated just the same irrespective of his skin colour. At least the story was true, unlike some snippet gleaned and misinterpreted from the Grauniad, Mail or Socialist 'Worker'!
John
PS. Nobody asked me about the fate of the little old lady...


----------



## alcam (Jan 6, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> I find it disappointing, though not surprising, to be vilified by the PC Brigade for telling a true story from nearly 40 years ago. My tale was about summary justice, in keeping with the thread, and the guilty party would have been treated just the same irrespective of his skin colour. At least the story was true, unlike some snippet gleaned and misinterpreted from the Grauniad, Mail or Socialist 'Worker'!
> John
> PS. Nobody asked me about the fate of the little old lady...


Ok let's try again. Why did you feel the need to comment on the colour of this person? 
W


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 6, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> I find it disappointing, though not surprising, to be vilified by the PC Brigade for telling a true story from nearly 40 years ago. My tale was about summary justice, in keeping with the thread, and the guilty party would have been treated just the same irrespective of his skin colour. At least the story was true, unlike some snippet gleaned and misinterpreted from the Grauniad, Mail or Socialist 'Worker'!
> John
> PS. Nobody asked me about the fate of the little old lady...



OK what happened to the little old lady and what colour was her skin might as well make hers relevant too.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 6, 2015)

Well I just think that the story would have had the same point he was making without those three words it would have read the same but less inflammatory maybe that was why January being a quiet month and we've not had a good verbal humdinger since your months vacation, and maybe that's why some of us reacted but I still think it's better to remove those 3 words.


----------



## n brown (Jan 6, 2015)

i can't see why he had to mention this person's gender,never mind their colour. if i was a woman i would be deeply offended at the underlying suggestion that females can't be as big a pain in the ass as males.
i'm very nearly pouting


----------



## alcam (Jan 6, 2015)

Instead of asking a question why  don't you [or the poster] answer the very relevant question ? 

'making it my concern to be an inquisitor'? Maybe you would like to edit this sentence


----------



## Robmac (Jan 6, 2015)

alcam said:


> Instead of asking a question why  don't you [or the poster] answer the very relevant question ?
> 
> 'making it my concern to be an inquisitor'? Maybe you would like to edit this sentence



I see nothing wrong with the post. He was a police officer and gave all of the facts as he saw them at the time, as most police officers would. He did not say anything derogatory about 'non white' people, what he did say was that the person was giving his colleagues a hard time, maybe that was where race came into it?


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 6, 2015)

I will stick with my morals thanks guys ...


----------



## Robmac (Jan 6, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> I will stick with my morals thanks guys ...



Penny, I reckon if you met a certain MH dealer at a lonely, dark location, you would give him a sex change with one swift swing of a cleaver!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 6, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I see nothing wrong with the post. He was a police officer and gave all of the facts as he saw them at the time, as most police officers would. He did not say anything derogatory about 'non white' people, what he did say was that the person was giving his colleagues a hard time, maybe that was where race came into it?



As you say, those are the facts. I don't have to justify (or alter) my version of the facts to anyone, particularly for those who make it their business to exacerbate the racial tension that prevails nowadays. A pity those energies are not directed at more positive social matters.
John


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 6, 2015)

Aw come on john you will have been trained in altering the facts. That was said with tongue firmly in cheek so nobody misunderstands.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 6, 2015)

Fazerloz said:


> Aw come on john you will have been trained in altering the facts. That was said with tongue firmly in cheek so nobody misunderstands.



You can bet your life that someone will...:mad1:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 6, 2015)

runnach said:


> SNIP
> 
> As with my initial post, many public paid services are poor value for money.



Agreed. I consulted with lots of managers in the public service. It wasn't really their fault, because many senior people in the public service don't seem to know the difference between 'management' and 'administration', and most of the  training that they receive - and it's usually not much - is on the job, learning from the other administrative duffers who've been doing it the same way since the Romans invaded Britain!
John


----------



## Mullsy (Jan 6, 2015)

runnach said:


> I work in FE, which is run as a private entity, but is does receive public funding, too. 75% of my time is spend delivering to employed students, 25% generating commercial income, and yes, we are awash with useless managers and, folk at the chalk face who would not be missed.
> 
> Speaking about Scottish Police Force, since merge to Police Scotland, service is appalling.
> 
> ...



Lots of Scots I talk to say the same with regards Police Scotland.

My wife recently took the NHS Mars scheme (mutually agreed redundancy scheme).There was a clause regarding whistleblowing but this has since been proven as unenforceable.The management is the real problem.Her boss signed off the Mars applicatons,the idea being,your job would not be filled after your departure.The manager accepted her own Mars application,pocketed over 80k,then after the 12 months ban from working in the same NHS trust,is back doing the same job.
In effect,she went on two round the world cruises in a paid year off work.


----------



## alcam (Jan 6, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I see nothing wrong with the post. He was a police officer and gave all of the facts as he saw them at the time, as most police officers would. He did not say anything derogatory about 'non white' people, what he did say was that the person was giving his colleagues a hard time, maybe that was where race came into it?


Deary me , how sad


----------



## Robmac (Jan 6, 2015)

alcam said:


> Deary me , how sad



Deary me, that's rich!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mullsy said:


> Lots of Scots I talk to say the same with regards Police Scotland.
> 
> My wife recently took the NHS Mars scheme (mutually agreed redundancy scheme).There was a clause regarding whistleblowing but this has since been proven as unenforceable.The management is the real problem.Her boss signed off the Mars applicatons,the idea being,your job would not be filled after your departure.The manager accepted her own Mars application,pocketed over 80k,then after the 12 months ban from working in the same NHS trust,is back doing the same job.
> In effect,she went on two round the world cruises in a paid year off work.



Happens in private industry just the same.
When I was at Black & Decker they had a 'clean out' every 5 years or so. My friend was the manager in the stores, took his redundancy and straight onto his pension as he was 55 years old. Had his 33 years in so his  pension was 66% of his salary.
Back doing the same job 4 months later, got another year out of it on the same salary he used to be on.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 6, 2015)

runnach said:


> I work in FE, which is run as a private entity, but is does receive public funding, too. 75% of my time is spend delivering to employed students, 25% generating commercial income, and yes, we are awash with useless managers and, folk at the chalk face who would not be missed.
> 
> Speaking about Scottish Police Force, since merge to Police Scotland, service is appalling.
> 
> ...



Agree with most of what you state. My late wife was as frustrated as you sound when she was working in the NHS. She would often reminisce about the 'good old days' when a matron ruled the roost without the tiers of management that now seems to be the norm.


----------



## alcam (Jan 6, 2015)

You are absolutely correct I see no good in racism or police brutality . As for complete anonymity , I know you've got a motorbike you don't know if I have one or not . I do see lots of good in the world , unfortunately I also see some very nasty stuff posted on here . 
I am a very happy individual who always makes a point of avoiding personal attacks , I am not going to make an exception with a pompous old windbag like you


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 6, 2015)

Very good point ! Forgot all about that.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 6, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Happens in private industry just the same.
> When I was at *Black* & Decker they had a 'clean out' every 5 years or so. My friend was the manager in the stores, took his redundancy and straight onto his pension as he was 55 years old. Had his 33 years in so his  pension was 66% of his salary.
> Back doing the same job 4 months later, got another year out of it on the same salary he used to be on.



I am so disappointed with you OblongBoy[sign of the devil]. Why did you bring the racist card into your post? You could have said a famous drill manufacturer or adjustable work bench maestro's but no, you had to use the racist card didn't you. You deserve all the abuse coming your way unless you promise to flay your skin with cats tongue until you resemble a *Red Indian* - oh crap, I can't say that canI?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 6, 2015)

Lovely stuff! That'll get the PC Brigade going.  Keep it up!
John


----------



## twosugars (Jan 6, 2015)

Meanwhile... 

Unfortunately,  the old Raf Harrowbeer airfield site (Yelverton 3) is not a particularly safe area. The police warned me off there back in Feb 2013. They said the airfield is where the joyriders of Plymouth tend to burn out stolen cars. The earth banks of the dispersal pens hide them from the road. Warning posted on here in may 2013

Link to thread here,  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/devon/28823-yelverton-devon.html


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the extra information - I have decided to remove it from the Wild Camp POIs ...


----------



## n brown (Jan 6, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Happens in private industry just the same.
> When I was at Black & Decker they had a 'clean out' every 5 years or so. My friend was the manager in the stores, took his redundancy and straight onto his pension as he was 55 years old. Had his 33 years in so his  pension was 66% of his salary.
> Back doing the same job 4 months later, got another year out of it on the same salary he used to be on.


 just out of interest- your remark about a clean out reminded me of Black and Decker opp Heathrow. some of the workers would nick power tools,and on their way out,they would round a corner by a pond and see the security guards waiting by the gate.many bottled out at this point and chucked the tools into the pond.when they drained it there were hundreds of tools in there !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 6, 2015)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks for the extra information - I have decided to remove it from the Wild Camp POIs ...



Good idea: we don't want to get sued, do we!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 6, 2015)

n brown said:


> just out of interest- your remark about a clean out reminded me of Black and Decker opp Heathrow. some of the workers would nick power tools,and on their way out,they would round a corner by a pond and see the security guards waiting by the gate.many bottled out at this point and chucked the tools into the pond.when they drained it there were hundreds of tools in there !



I spent 4 months working in Moltano Italy shutting the Dewalt facility and moving production to the UK.
For the last 2 weeks the Italian workers basically took out product everyday, no one said a word !
Some of the high end kit was retailing for £700-£800. The total money involved must have been in the region of £100,000.
No one dared to say a word, senior American management were not allowed on site, they were almost lynched when they first arrived and ended up overseeing the shutdown from an office 15 mile away.
I personnelly had no problems as I was viewed as no different to them and not senior management.
Versus what the UK workforce redundancy payments were when the UK facility finally shut the Italians were paid a fortune.


----------



## alcam (Jan 7, 2015)

Je suits desolee . I do appreciate your comments and fully understand people actually answering questions/points and being brief is just not your cup of tea


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 7, 2015)

alcam said:


> Je suits desolee . I do appreciate your comments and fully understand people actually answering questions/points and being brief is just not your cup of tea



Je suis désolé...:dog:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 7, 2015)

its so frustrating when some, i assume trying to be smart or smug will insist in using   phrases usually french to express themselves .  
were not french and never will be .
USE THE BLOODY ENGLISH LANGUAGE


----------



## John H (Jan 7, 2015)

mandrake said:


> were not french and never will be .



Have you forgotten 1066 already? :raofl:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 7, 2015)

takes me all my time to remember what happened last week  never mind 1066


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 7, 2015)

mandrake said:


> its so frustrating when some, i assume trying to be smart or smug will insist in using   phrases usually french to express themselves .
> were not french and never will be .
> USE THE BLOODY ENGLISH LANGUAGE



If one is going to use a foreign language on this English language forum then it helps to get it right. 
Pretentious? Moi?
John


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2015)

We`ve just started a Rosetta Stone Course so we can be a little more interactive with the Frenchies   :idea-007:

It will also help me understand all the swear words that they use when i attempt to communicate with them  :lol-049:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 7, 2015)

I couldn't agree more, and when you get down to Montpellier and listen to the locals, you have to relearn the pronunciation! Una Bagetta!
John


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 7, 2015)

i suppose if your living in another country then yes a command of that language is necessary .  and yes i suppose when visiting another country some knowledge of that countries language is handy . my daughter can speak Italian quite well .


----------



## n brown (Jan 7, 2015)

in Gigondas  'maintenant' is manternang ,and 'oui' was often preceded by a'buh'sound,to make 'buhway ' saying this elsewhere makes johnny crapaud chuckle-i have no idea why !


----------



## John H (Jan 7, 2015)

We spend a lot of time in Andalucía, where the accent is very different from classical Spanish - so learning "correct" pronunciation doesn't necessarily get you very far. The important thing is to make an effort and you will very quickly pick up the way that the locals speak, text-book or not.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 7, 2015)

John H said:


> We spend a lot of time in Andalucía, where the accent is very different from classical Spanish - so learning "correct" pronunciation doesn't necessarily get you very far. The important thing is to make an effort and you will very quickly pick up the way that the locals speak, text-book or not.



My Rosetta Stone course is Latin American: it seems to work everywhere!
John


----------



## Robmac (Jan 7, 2015)

This wouldn't do then, non?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqNnPrxzm3g


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 7, 2015)

Robmac said:


> This wouldn't do then, non?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqNnPrxzm3g



Wonderful. A real 'pick me up' that brought tears to my eyes!
John


----------



## John H (Jan 7, 2015)

I agree that it is all a question of making yourself understood and that is always possible if you make an effort. I have had a very pleasant time with people when there are probably no more than a handful of words in common because both of us were making the effort rather than arrogantly assuming that the other should speak our language. Thus it is attitude rather than text-book accuracy that is important (although I admit it helps to know the basics so that you avoid embarrassing errors - such as famously calling yourself a doughnut!)


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 7, 2015)

It can get very hot in Montpellier, up to 38C, and I have said 'Je suis chaud' to people. I have learnt to say 'J'ai chaud' because the former means 'I am on heat'!
Not good at my age...


----------



## n brown (Jan 7, 2015)

alcohol really helps !


----------



## alcam (Jan 7, 2015)

mandrake said:


> its so frustrating when some, i assume trying to be smart or smug will insist in using   phrases usually french to express themselves .
> were not french and never will be .
> USE THE BLOODY ENGLISH LANGUAGE


I were not French either


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2015)

n brown said:


> alcohol really helps !




Je ai besion de Carlsberg


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 7, 2015)

To really be deemed a 'local' I just say 'soixante quatre' SVP!


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm just waiting for Sargent Crabtree to wander in.
gud moaning, i was just pissing by and nuticed poople wur spooking fronch.


----------



## n brown (Jan 7, 2015)

i can't afford bars, so it's into the hypermarche pour deux bouteilles de vin degoutant,merci !


----------



## Robmac (Jan 7, 2015)

Another Pelforth fan here.


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Jan 7, 2015)

So from the last dozen or so replies
Does one assume that if your unfortunate to WC at Yelverton and get egged you are supposed to respond to the yobs in their own language-and was that in French??:blah::blah::blah::nothingtoadd:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 7, 2015)

jimbohorlicks said:


> So from the last dozen or so replies
> Does one assume that if your unfortunate to WC at Yelverton and get egged you are supposed to respond to the yobs in their own language-and was that in French??:blah::blah::blah::nothingtoadd:



I imagine some Anglo Saxon will be used!


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, i've just read the last four pages and everybody is being nice to each other, what's up? Where's the fisticuffs? I want my moneys worth and i wanna see a fight....


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2015)

merc the berc said:


> Wow, i've just read the last four pages and everybody is being nice to each other, what's up? Where's the fisticuffs? I want my moneys worth and i wanna see a fight....





You crusin for a brusin comin out wi daft talk like that mush  :mad2::mad2::mad2:  and yer farts smell  :mad1::mad1::mad1:


Better ????


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 7, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> You crusin for a brusin comin out wi daft talk like that mush  :mad2::mad2::mad2:  and yer farts smell  :mad1::mad1::mad1:
> 
> 
> Better ????



It's a start.....


----------



## Robmac (Jan 7, 2015)

merc the berc said:


> It's a start.....



No it's not.


----------



## twosugars (Jan 7, 2015)

You're not going to take that from him, are you?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 7, 2015)

twosugars said:


> You're not going to take that from him, are you?



Who asked you?

Go and paddle your own......

Oh, sorry, you do!


----------



## n brown (Jan 7, 2015)

TWO sugars ! a real man would take at least 4 !


----------



## twosugars (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## n brown (Jan 7, 2015)

ta ! raspberries are an expression of endearment in my world !


----------



## Robmac (Jan 7, 2015)

n brown said:


> ta ! raspberries are an expression of endearment in my world !



Nearest you'll get I suppose.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2015)

She looks like a bloody horse and an ugly one at that !


----------



## Deadsfo (Jan 7, 2015)

mandrake said:


> we had one such incident when we were parked up near ogmore by sea when we had our van .  a couple of cars pulled up and the  nutters inside decided it would be fun to throw eggs and tomato sauce at our van .  stupid thing is they left there lights on and i got the reg number of one of the cars . a few days later i came across this car a little Citroen hatch parked up in a car park . at ogmore by sea . nobody about so a nice long screwdriver was poked a couple of times through the grill of the car  and into the rad . little note under the wiper saying , the eggs and tomato sauce the other night ,you forgot the bacon . have a nice day .



Hope he had'nt borrowed it off his Dad or sold it to someone else in between events


----------



## n brown (Jan 7, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Nearest you'll get I suppose.


 that'll be me sobbing myself to sleep again ! where's me nankie ?


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 7, 2015)

twosugars said:


> You're not going to take that from him, are you?



No. i am not.....

You sir, are a cad, and a bounder and i challenge you to a duel, choose your weapons.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 7, 2015)

merc the berc said:


> No. i am not.....
> 
> You sir, are a cad, and a bounder and i challenge you to a duel, choose your weapons.



As I suggested somewhere else: 'Drawn pensions'?


----------



## merc the berc (Jan 7, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> As I suggested somewhere else: 'Drawn pensions'?



OINK.....


----------



## twosugars (Jan 8, 2015)

merc the berc said:


> No. i am not.....
> 
> You sir, are a cad, and a bounder and i challenge you to a duel, choose your weapons.



Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!  I choose David Bowie and Freddie Mercury  "Under pressure". 

Until dawn tomorrow then. If I'm late, start without me.

_Oh,  sorry, a Duel,  must use my reading glasses. _


----------



## shawbags (Jan 8, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Interesting !!.
> You implicitly condemn minor damage to your vehicle but then you inflict more seious damage on theirs.
> 
> Whilst I understand your wish for "revenge" this is to me unacceptable retaliation..
> You have behaved far worse than "Them" !



With the note on the windscreen he will know who it was so I think he will think twice about doing it again , if it had been me I would have done a dam site worse .


----------

